# هندسة الصواريخ



## أبو الحسن الديراني (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن لمهندس الانتاج ان يختص او يعمل بمجال الصواريخ
أنا طالب انتاج ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسين فليح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام على منتدى المهندسين العرب اتمنى لهم دوام الصحة والعافية والتوفيق في امور دينهم ودنياهم


----------



## أبو الحسن الديراني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الردود يا اخوتي الكرام

​


----------



## mhmdsirag (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن لمهندس الإنتاج ان يتخصص بالصواريخ. لأن الصواريخ بها حسايات دقيقة للمواد التي تصنع بها.


----------

